# Midi Composing Dynamics



## mll (Feb 3, 2018)

I have created this: https://clyp.it/5jch2n3g#

I am learning to express motion via dynamics in FL Studio, so what do you think about this, and how can I improve and easier get good results in dynamics expression of orchestral instruments.

All advices are welcomed.


----------

